# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - September



## humakt

Here is your September thread.

Back to a single entry for this month.


----------



## reavsie

Avatar for me this month:


----------



## reavsie

In case you were wondering, no he is not completely 'armless!










Arms and wig now included.


----------



## Tawa

So, to my eternal shame I am entering the same unit for the third month in a row.
The picture is as far as I got with these guys in July, and August I didn't so much as sit at my desk once.
No weekends away etc now until mid-October so here's hoping! :blush:


----------



## Meldon

This month I will do the last 5 Assault Marines I need in my battle company. " of them are missing shoulderpads but thats becouse I ran out of them, will have to order some new ones from GW.


----------



## Moriouce

Since I've reached the years goal at 1500 points for my Eldars I now turn my attention to 'da boyz'. Entry for September is a 12-boy-strong squad of slugga boyz and a nob. I'll be finishing the trukk in the pic as well but it does not count for my entry. Just want that ramshackle heap of crap finished! 










Good luck you all!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

As I've bought Dark Vengeance I've decided to change my army to Chaos Space Marines. First up my HQ - Daemon Prince of Slaanesh/Tzeentch, if I decide on a colour scheme to use I'll get a 5 man squad of normal CSM done too, I just can't choose what colour scheme to use  (I'm trying to paint four units over the next two months to make up for slacking the last couple of months)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

For the month of September, I will paint up a Hydra Flakk tank. I am committing to ONE but will try and knock out all THREE!


----------



## Taggerung

Here is my pledge!










I am actually going for double this to make up for my lack luster painting the last 2 months.


----------



## lokis222

doing these three bad boyz.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'll be doing a hero of some sorts this month as I have to move back to Cardiff and write a novel in September . . .

EDIT:

Not as much a hero:










A £5 dragon I picked up from the works, with a necromancer/vampire lord (haven't decided) rider


----------



## Kreuger

Hey all, for my entry this month I'll be painting up my Armorcast Cannon of Khorne. I've had an Armorcast Cauldron of Blood for years - since they were on sale originally (which I'll be touching up sometime soon too, in retrospect my paint job is kind of simplistic and juvenile), but a while back a I scored a Cannon of Khorne on ebay at a pretty good price. It will make a perfect stand-in possessed Vindicator.

Good luck to everyone who has already posted their entries this month, and best of luck to those yet to post theirs!

- Edit 2012/10/25 - 

I don't know what the status of attachments is so I'll link these in as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Kreuger said:


> Hey all, for my entry this month I'll be painting up my Armorcast Cannon of Khorne. I've had an Armorcast Cauldron of Blood for years - since they were on sale originally (which I'll be touching up sometime soon too, in retrospect my paint job is kind of simplistic and juvenile), but a while back a I scored a Cannon of Khorne on ebay at a pretty good price. It will make a perfect stand-in possessed Vindicator.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has already posted their entries this month, and best of luck to those yet to post theirs!


Is it wrong to get a feeling in my special place when I saw this? This really brings me back. Looking forward to this more than I have anything in a long time.


----------



## Kreuger

Khorne's Fist said:


> Is it wrong to get a feeling in my special place when I saw this? This really brings me back. Looking forward to this more than I have anything in a long time.


Is this a _Khornate_ special place or a _Slaaneshi_ special place?

Judging by your name, I'm betting Khornate. In that case the feeling is entirely right! :so_happy: I'll try not to disappoint.

Congratulations and best of luck to you with your new 'miniature' project! 

My daughter is 11 months old so the evenings are peaceful and I can get some painting done without losing time with her or the Missus. . . . AND she just leveled up to 'teething'. 
So that's an adventure :shok:


----------



## Zero Effect

I was torn with the idea of painting the Scourges, Wyches or Character, it is decided with Games Day, Birthday, visits home to see the family (serving UK Armed Forces)and with my slow painting my time for this will be limited in September.

So here is my attempt at the Serpent's Bite, The Duke



Now this is the first time I have worked really with green stuff, apart from cloaks. Helmet is standard Kabalite Warrior, sliced a flat edge of the top to add another helmet decoration and then added green stuff to made hair detail from the top.

Swords are right handed only and with much patience I sliced one off and removed a warrior pistol from the left arm and placed the sword on. Also with the swords I removed the capsule off them.

The left arm has a new bit of wrapped cloth around the joint. And finally the cloak, took for ages to do but seems to gone in the right direction with the posing.

Good Luck all entering the 6th-7th month of the Challenge, there has been some beautiful armies and hordes being created.

Zero Effect


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Kreuger said:


> Congratulations and best of luck to you with your new 'miniature' project!
> 
> My daughter is 11 months old so the evenings are peaceful and I can get some painting done without losing time with her or the Missus. . . . AND she just leveled up to 'teething'.
> So that's an adventure :shok:


Cheers mate. It's all good at the moment. She's sleeping all evening, and considering my recent dissallusionment with GW I have switched most of my painting efforts to 15mm Flames of War lately, I am still managing to get a decent amount of painting done, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'll be doing a hero of some sorts this month as I have to move back to Cardiff and write a novel in September . . .
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Not as much a hero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A £5 dragon I picked up from the works, with a necromancer/vampire lord (haven't decided) rider












He's done for now. May touch the wings up at a later date.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

My entry for the month is a unit of crossbowmen. 10 to start, though I hope to make it 20 before the month is out.









and:


----------



## Moriouce

imm0rtal reaper said:


> He's done for now. May touch the wings up at a later date.


Clean and crisp as usual. But why is it not the same rider on the before and after shot?


----------



## Barnster

I'm going to try and paint something for this month, however I'm off to Norway in a few hours and will only have about a week when I get back, so its going to be tight in time but we will see

Good luck this month everyone who is still working on an entry and well done for people who have already completed


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Moriouce said:


> Clean and crisp as usual. But why is it not the same rider on the before and after shot?


I changed my mind as to which rider I wanted to paint up first. I plan on using the dragon in two armies, swapping out riders as necessary.


----------



## Deux

Here's my entry for the month, Colette and her bff Cassandra.

Edit: Reuploaded since site went down.


----------



## humakt

With all the problems on the forum I am leaving this thread open till the 7th of November for people to get their monthly entries in.


----------



## Kreuger

Well, here's my September entry for the second time. One Cannon of Khorne, all gussied up for the battlefield.

I haven't decided if I want to go back in and do more edge highlighting, or if the model is big, chunky, and sculptural enough to rely on actual lighting.





























Comments and criticisms welcome!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Kreuger said:


> Well, here's my September entry for the second time. One Cannon of Khorne, all gussied up for the battlefield.
> 
> I haven't decided if I want to go back in and do more edge highlighting, or if the model is big, chunky, and sculptural enough to rely on actual lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments and criticisms welcome!


This looks gorgeous Krueger. I wouldn't change a thing about it. The metallics look really rich, loads of depth. As rep no longer exists I'm going to award you 30 teefs. Nice work.


----------



## Kreuger

Thanks Grim!

I was also back and forth about weather to make parts of the cannon proper bone or red, but eventually I decided that it would work better overall if the cannon looked like on giant, infernal casting or brass - and I added the accent colors elsewhere. And I think that works because there was so much room to add depth and layers to the metal.


------------------------------
Teef total: 30


----------



## Moriouce

My finished Boy Squad. The Trukk is finished as well and can be seen on my Plog.


----------



## Tawa

Hey guys,
my pirates were finished a while ago. However, with the problems with Heresy combined with my own - temporary internet access on a borrowed laptop I have yet to post my pictures.

On the plus side, I have also completed Octobers entry so pics will be forthcoming for that tomorrow too I hope :/


----------



## Zero Effect

Well with the site problems due to some idiotic person hacking.

Here is my September entry.


























Hope these turn out as using my phone to do so!

Zero Effect


----------



## rxcky

So even after checking back every day since the site got back online, I only just noticed that the figs I put up for September are not here, so without further ado my September entry.


















For Movember some Immortals, no beards included.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Had them done since the site was last down but just getting them up now. Nothing like waiting until the last minute! Here are my scarabs:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

me too, i painted this guy an age ago as my bad moons big mek. 
















I know it's another indi character but it's the last one i promise, i've been snowed under opening my shop and this is all i could manage.

Edit: By age ago i mean at the start of September...


----------



## Taggerung

I can't find my actual camera 

Phone shots will have to do. Sorry for crappy quality.


----------



## Kreuger

Hey Tag,

Phone shots don't have to be bad. 2 things help a lot, good lighting, and a photo editing program to crop and correct.

Photoshop is killer, but for basic editing GiMP (google it, it's free) will definitely do the trick.

I do all my miniature photos with my Samsung smart phone, then just crop and tweak.

PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Taggerung

Kreuger said:


> Hey Tag,
> 
> Phone shots don't have to be bad. 2 things help a lot, good lighting, and a photo editing program to crop and correct.
> 
> Photoshop is killer, but for basic editing GiMP (google it, it's free) will definitely do the trick.
> 
> I do all my miniature photos with my Samsung smart phone, then just crop and tweak.
> 
> PM me if you have questions.


Thanks for the offers! I actually know how to use photoshop, but it's mostly just bad lighting and it's already dark here. I usually take my pictures outside to get some natural lighting. I am going to retake these on an actual camera sometime this weekend probably then put them in my log


----------



## Kreuger

You're welcome! And glad to hear it!
Of course, many of our members don't know photo editing or can't afford a copy of photoshop so I still throw it out there from time to time.


----------



## Taggerung

Kreuger said:


> You're welcome! And glad to hear it!
> Of course, many of our members don't know photo editing or can't afford a copy of photoshop so I still throw it out there from time to time.


That's great you do. Gimp is great if you have nothing else, I use it at work from time to time since my PS copy isn't exactly legit haha

Just curious, what kind of tweaks do you do in PS to make camera pics look better? Also how do you get good lighting for miniatures?


----------



## Kreuger

I'm not too fancy with my photos. 

Like I said I use a camera phone. I have a samsung galaxy SII, which has an 8 megapixel camera. Though it has a tendency to get a little grainy. 

Attached is a shot of my painting desk (taken with my wife's old samsung camera). I usually have a sheet of white paper on the base of the upper work lamp, I set my figures up there and use my camera-phone to take a pic.

The camera-phone actually has an auto-white balance feature which I typically leave on, but sometimes it needs help. The second attached image (taken with my smart-phone) is a good example of a photo with poor white-balancing. If I were going to use this photo I'd use an adjustment layer with either curves or levels to correct the white balancing and correct the value.

My goal is always to get the color as close to real life as possible.

I know that's not step by step. If you want step by step we can start a thread on it or move this to PM because it'll get pretty long(er) winded pretty fast.

Cheers!


----------

